

Ask HN: Has anyone here used Axosoft for project management? - mandlar

Our company is looking at switching to Axosoft for our project management. Has anyone else had any experience with using their (web) software? Was it worth it for you? Any particular problems or pain points? Anything else we should know before jumping into it?
======
davismwfl
Yes, I used it for years when in a Microsoft shop.

I brought in Axosoft because we needed a HelpDesk tool, a Customer Portal to
report issues and a way to manage the software projects. We had some issues
with it at times as it had some strange quirks especially around the web
portal early on, but over time 95% of them worked out.

Likes: \- Developers never left Visual Studio as it has a nice plugin. Notes
and picking up tasks was super easy. Made everyone more compliant with
comments on issues and tracking customer tickets. \- HelpDesk tickets turned
into development tasks without loosing any fidelity or communication. \-
Training videos were really good, webinars and support was also good. \-
Pretty fast resolution to issues \- Flexible project management methodologies.
\- Burndown charts and other reporting was very flexible and pretty simple to
use. \- A lot of customization is possible.

Dislikes: \- Wasn't opinionated enough at times, leaving too many options for
people to choose from \- Customer portal was, at the time, difficult to setup.
This was about 3 years ago \- Takes some setup to get it right, the out of the
box ruleset and details just aren't enough. At least when I used it. \- The
upgrades were either painless or extremely painful. Not sure how that has
changed recently.

I would use it again, especially if in a Microsoft shop, as it really
integrated nice with the workflow and made things simple. We actually had set
it up for a year using their service offering, and had client projects in it,
but it doesn't work well for that use case. It is more designed for a software
shop producing software. Not really good for a consulting use case, outside of
helpdesk tickets.

~~~
mandlar
Thanks for the comment! We're also a Microsoft shop and I did like the VS
integration with what I've seen so far. We've been using Track-it for our help
desk and as a pseudo-project management system for years and it's terrible.
Thanks again.

------
canadaj
I'll be keeping an eye on this as we are in the same boat as you.

I am interested to hear about Axosoft vs Visual Studio Online.

